# Weekly competition 2008-10



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' F R2 D F2 U F U' L2 F2 L D' B' D F2 U2 F2 L2 B' L' F' R' U2 F2
*2. *D' R F U2 F' U2 F' D2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R' F' D' B2 L D' L U L' D' R2 D2
*3. *U B' D2 B' U R2 B' R2 D R2 B U' R' B2 D2 R2 D L2 B' U B R' U F' D'
*4. *U2 L' F2 U B' D' B R' B R' B' L2 U2 L' B' D' L2 F' R2 F L' F L2 B2 R'
*5. *B' L2 D R' B' U2 L D R' F' R F U2 B2 R' F' L' F D F2 R2 D' R' D2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' U2 F2 D' B F' R F' D' B' F' D2 U' R U2 F L2 B' F2 L2 D' U B' U2 B2
*2. *U B F' D' U2 B' U L R F' D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' F2 D' L' R
*3. *R' U' F L2 R2 D' R D2 U' R B2 F' L R2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 R D2 R B'
*4. *L B D2 L' D U' L F2 D U B2 L B F2 L R B L' D' U' B R2 B' D' U'
*5. *L2 R B' F' L2 F U2 B F2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' F' D' U' B2 F D' U2 B2 L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *f2 u' r f2 D2 f' L2 f' U L2 f D B2 u U' B' F' u2 F' L' R2 B2 f F2 L' D L2 r' R2 f R u2 r u' R' D2 U' r' u' r
*2. *f2 U F' R' D L2 u2 U' B' u U B f' F2 L' R' f' R2 D' u2 U2 F' D' F U L2 u' F2 u F2 L2 r F D2 u2 U F r' R2 D
*3. *r2 D u2 U L2 u2 U' f' u2 L2 D2 B R' f D u r F' L2 R U B2 f2 R' F2 D' F2 U2 f' F D B L' r2 R' D' u2 L2 B2 r2
*4. *f U R u r2 f' D2 u' U2 R f' F2 D2 U r u2 U' R F u' U2 L' r' R2 D U2 f' L2 D2 u U2 L D2 U' B' u' B' f2 r D
*5. *D F2 R2 D L' B' F r' f L' u' B F' D U L2 F' u F2 U2 B' f F2 D2 R2 f2 r2 f' L r2 R' U2 L R2 D2 f' D2 u r2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *f R' u' F' r' b' F' r2 U r2 R' u l U' l2 D d u r2 U L2 D d2 u2 U' L2 l2 d F r2 f2 D2 d B2 d2 B2 L2 l' r' R2 B' b' F' l r R2 f2 r F' U R u2 l' r2 u' U L' l r d2
*2. *r u' b l2 R' B d' U r' R2 b2 d' B2 b2 f F2 L' F l' r d' u2 B2 U2 R2 D' U' l' d B b2 f F' L R U' b l' u2 B' l' U b2 F' r' U2 l' u F' L' r B' r2 B F' R b U' r d
*3. *r' d' L2 D d2 u' F' r2 D L' d2 U B2 F' R d2 u B2 D2 d' U B D f2 r d' L' l U B2 D L f2 R b' F u U b' f2 D' L B F L' l' r2 R' f2 u B' L B' b2 f F' u' U2 B' r'
*4. *L2 F l D f u' B b2 D2 b2 d' B' f F' D u' F' D2 B b' f2 F d r2 f2 d2 b F2 r2 d' l u2 F d' u U' F' L r' R D2 d' b L2 l2 U' B' U R' D d' u U2 F' u B' R D r U'
*5. *L D2 r2 F2 D L2 l r' R2 B2 D2 u r' D d' u f d' B f' r f' F' r2 R2 d R' B b D' L l2 R' F2 r' d2 u2 F2 U' l2 r B f F' L2 f' F u' B L2 l r2 f2 L l2 R D' R u' f2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 L D B R B' D L2 B2 L' D' R B2 U2 L' B2 L F D2 R U2 B' R' F'
*2. *D F D2 L D2 F2 L B D R2 F R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 L2 F' R2 D L' F' U'
*3. *D2 B L2 B' L2 B' D R B2 D R U2 L' B L D' F2 R' B R2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R' B2 F' L2 R' B F2 R' B2 F2 D' U L' R2 D2 L R B U F2 D U' R D
*2. *B2 F L' R' U2 R' B2 U B2 F R D U2 L2 R2 B' D2 R F' L2 R' U' B D' U'
*3. *U L' R2 F L2 U' B2 F D' U' L U' L2 R' F2 D U B L D' U F D' F' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F' D2 u L' r R f' R' D' u B' f' F L2 B2 f F2 u' L' D B2 F U2 r' D2 B u2 U B D' R2 F2 u' R2 D u' U r R2
*2. *U B2 F D' f' L2 R' D2 L' r' R' u r B2 u f L2 r R' D' u U2 L' r R2 B2 f2 U2 L' R2 D u U' f' U' L u f' u' U2
*3. *L' r2 R2 f F L R' u2 U B' f' D' u' U' L U L r2 u U r D u U' F' u2 U2 r2 B2 R' u' L2 r R2 U' f' D u' r' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *l' U r2 R f' d l' B' f U' L2 r2 R' b2 d R B2 U2 L l' r' R' b f' F d2 L' D' l' f' l B2 b' l' D d' u U F l2 R2 f D2 u' F D l2 b f' u' L' F l D u2 l' d2 u r R'
*2. *l' B2 D B' R2 b r2 B' L d R' d2 B' F l2 R2 f' d2 U2 F2 r' d2 l f2 D2 d2 u2 U f l' B2 l r R' d U L2 f d2 U2 r' F L' l' r2 R' f' d' b L2 l' f l' u' R' B' b2 F D U'
*3. *R B2 b' D u l' R' F2 u r' B f r' R2 D r2 D2 u f' F d l2 B' b2 L d u2 U' B2 b F' r' U R' U' L' b2 D2 u2 l R U F' l B2 b' U F D' u2 b' L' r' R' b' U2 L2 D L' l2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' R' B F L R B2 F2 L R2 B F' L' D2 B L2 R B F' D' U2 B2 F2 D
*2. *B F' L' R B2 U L B' U B' F2 U2 L R2 B F U2 B2 F' R F2 L R F' U'
*3. *L R' D' B L R' B2 F R' U2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' U2 L R' D' F2 D2 L R2 D2
*4. *F D L' R2 F' R' F2 L2 R' D U F2 R2 F2 D U' L R U' R2 D2 R F' R U2
*5. *U2 L' R F' L' D2 R F' R D2 L' D' U' F2 U B F' D' R D2 U L' R' B2 F'
*6. *R D2 U' B2 F' L2 R2 D2 L R D' U F2 D' R D U2 L' F2 U' L' R2 B2 F' R
*7. *R2 U' B F2 D' U' L' R' F R2 B2 L2 R' B' F' D2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U
*8. *L2 D L' R2 F2 R2 U' L' R2 D' U B2 F' L2 R2 D U' L2 R' B' L B D U2 L'
*9. *R' D2 U' B' F L F D' U B' F2 D2 B' F L R2 F D' R2 F R2 B F' D2 F2
*10. *D' F2 R D U2 L2 D L' D' U2 L2 R' D2 U L' U' R B' L' B2 F R F R2 F2
*11. *B L R D' B' U2 F U2 L R F U B' F' U2 B F L' F U2 R2 U' L D' U'
*12. *L D' R2 D2 U L' B2 F2 R F U' B F' D' U' L2 R D' L2 R U L2 B F2 R'
*13. *L' B2 F L R B' L B' L' F' L' R2 D2 U' B F' R' D' U' R' B L R2 U R2
*14. *L B F2 D' U' L' R B' D L R' U2 F' L' R B' F' D2 U B' F' D' U' F L2
*15. *D L2 R B2 L' R2 B2 L R2 B D B' L2 R2 D B F' U R' D2 L' R' F2 D B2
*16. *B' R' D R' B2 R2 F2 L D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B F' R D2 R' B2 R2 F' L2 F' L2
*17. *D U' B2 R' B' D U2 B2 F' L F' U2 L' R2 B2 U B D' U' R2 U L2 B L R
*18. *L R2 F' D L' U2 B L' U2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 B F' L' R' F2 L
*19. *B R U' B' F' R2 U R B L' R2 D2 F D2 U B' F L D U' B' L R B' U2
*20. *D2 B2 D U2 L R' D B' L' R2 B' F' U2 L' R' D U' R F' R' B' R F' U2 B'
*21. *L' R D2 R' B F' L B2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 B' F' U L R' U R2 F D2 U' L2 R'
*22. *F' U F2 L B2 R' U' B2 U L2 D U' L' D2 U L B U R2 D L2 R2 D U F2
*23. *D' B F2 D' U' B2 D2 U B2 F R' D2 B' L' F U2 F U L2 R U F' L2 R2 D'
*24. *D2 B2 F' L R2 B F2 U2 B' U B' F2 D U2 L2 R U' F2 L2 R U B' F' U2 L
*25. *B F' D2 L2 U2 R' B F R2 B' F2 R' B' F L R U R2 U F D B F2 D' U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D U2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 L' R F2 D F' D2 L B2 F L2 R2 D B L R2 B' D
*2. *B2 F L' D' L' R B' R2 D' U' R' B F U2 R2 D R' B2 F2 D' U R2 B F' R
*3. *L' R2 B2 L' B F' L U2 L2 U2 R2 B F' R B F' D B U B2 L2 D L' B D2
*4. *D L R B' F2 R' F2 L' D' L2 R F D2 B2 F2 L B' D2 U2 L' R2 B2 D' F' L'
*5. *B' L' R2 D F' L' R F2 D' U' L2 R2 F D2 U' L R2 F2 L F2 D' L2 F' D' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R' B' F2 L2 R D2 U' F' D2 B' D' U B L' R' B D2 L' D' U2 L B2 R D
*2. *B F D' U2 F L2 R' D' B' F' U2 F2 D U' L' B2 F' R F2 U2 R' D' U L' R2
*3. *B F2 U' L' R D U' L' U2 B' F' D B L2 R' B L2 D2 U B L2 D' B' F U'
*4. *R D2 U B F2 L2 R B U' B2 R' U B' D U R D2 L' R B2 F2 L' U' B F'
*5. *B' L2 B2 D' U' R' D' U' L' F' U' B' U2 R2 B R D2 U' L R B2 F D' U B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D U B' L' R' D U2 B' L2 R' U' R F2 U2 L' R2 F' L' R' D' U F' D U' L R' D2 U' L' R' F U2 R2 D R' F R' D2 U' L2 U B' F2 U' L' (45 moves original)
L' F2 R2 U' L2 D' B F L R' F D' B2 D2 B' D' U2 R' (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) R' U R2 D R F D2 F2 L F2 D' R' F' R' D F2 U L2 D R2 D2 B L' F L2
*1. *(3x3x3) D B' F2 R' D2 F L R' B F2 L' U F' L R B2 F D2 F' L' R2 D2 B2 D2 U'
*1. *(4x4x4) L' r2 R2 U2 f' L R B f' F L2 u' f2 U' L' B' U B2 f' F' D' r2 R2 u' L2 r2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 f' D2 R u B' f' F' u' U
*1. *(5x5x5) b2 R' b f R2 f2 R F L' l2 R b f L2 B b' d2 u U L2 B D' f r d f2 L2 l b' r R' u U2 L d' U l D U b2 L U2 B' u2 R D r' d' F' l D2 d U' B' l R D2 d f' r'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / dUdU

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *d3 c2 d F2 A2 a3 e4 C4 A2 a4 b2 D2 E4 D3 b e4 f a4 d a b a4 c2 f3 e f3 e4 C4 D2 F3 b4 d4 F a d2 a c3 e4 C2 f2 b2 D4 A c2 d F2 c2 F4 c2 E e3 B3 a3 c3 d2 f2 b4 d4 e a2
*2. *E4 f3 D3 e2 f2 e C b3 f C4 e a3 d f2 a2 b3 c2 a4 f4 C D E3 d4 a3 b2 f a2 e4 C4 f2 D d2 a d a4 d3 F3 A4 c3 E4 b3 f4 C2 B2 A C4 b2 e C D3 F2 f3 e2 a3 b4 e2 C2 B4 a3 f4
*3. *f2 e3 a3 c2 d f3 a3 b3 E2 c4 a4 f2 b3 e4 d2 e4 B2 f4 a d2 e3 C F2 e4 B3 e C4 F B3 E4 F4 B a f3 a f4 e4 f2 b E A3 C3 a4 c e f2 C a3 e2 B4 d a2 d3 f a e3 C4 e4 C B
*4. *c F2 d e4 B4 a3 c4 e4 B e2 B2 a c2 f D C2 b c f b3 c3 f2 D4 a d3 B4 C4 d4 a d2 a3 c4 e d f a4 d F2 B4 f2 C2 B4 f3 C3 d2 c2 d e3 f2 a b3 f4 C4 B D4 F B3 e3 B3 d4
*5. *A d4 f4 b3 a2 f2 b2 E e2 d3 B A3 a2 b a3 c b2 d e3 d2 B b4 d3 B2 c2 b4 D3 e a f2 a f3 D4 E3 d4 B3 c2 E3 d3 c3 a c2 a4 e3 f4 b D2 e2 B A4 b4 e a c4 F4 b3 d2 a4 e2 C2
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *R L R' B' U B L R' L B' U' B L R B' U R' U' B L
*2. *r' u' R' L' R B R L R L B' L' U' B R' U' L' U B' L'
*3. *u' R U R' B' L' B R L R B' L R L' B R' U' R' L' B'
*4. *l r b u L U B' L' B R L' R' L B' L' U L' U R' L
*5. *r' b u L B' L U B' L R U B L' R' L' R' U B' R' L'

*Square-1*
*1. *1,-1 / 0,3 / -4,3 / -2,4 / -4,2 / 6,4 / 3,2 / 0,4 / 6,4 / 2,0 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 0,4 / -4,3 / 6,3 / 3,0
*2. *0,-1 / 0,6 / 0,3 / -3,1 / 6,3 / -3,4 / 0,2 / 6,0 / 2,0 / 2,4 / 0,4 / -4,2 / 4,0 / 6,1 / 0,5 / 4,0 / -1,4
*3. *3,-4 / 0,6 / -5,3 / 6,3 / 3,0 / 3,1 / 0,2 / 0,3 / -1,0 / -5,1 / -1,2 / 0,3 / 6,0 / 0,4 / -3,0 / 4,0 / -3,0 /
*4. *-3,-1 / 0,6 / 1,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 6,3 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 3,2 / 1,3 / 6,1 / 2,3 / 0,3 / 1,0 / -1,2 /
*5. *3,5 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 3,3 / 0,3 / 6,1 / 0,2 / 2,4 / 6,2 / 0,4 / 1,0 / 0,3 / 5,0 / 4,0 / 2,3 / -1,0 / -5,1


Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2008)

meeeeeeeeee
2: 5.11, (5.94), 5.81, 5.25, (4.59)=>5.39
3: (14.97), 13.05, 13.08, 12.81, (12.64)=>12.98 not a good idea to do the weekly contest as your first 5 solves of the day when it's only 15 degrees in your room....
4: 58.30, (59.5), 57.17, 57.89, (55.81)=>57.79 crap, all solves had at least OLL par
5: (1:59.92), 1:40.41, 1:45.92, (1:39.61), 1:50.00=>1:45.44 I HATE MY CUBE
oh: 24.41, 25.17, (26.55), (23.66), 25.77=>25.12 I'll always suck at OH...
pyraminx: (7.06), 9.38, 9.69, 9.83, (10.17)=> 9.63
----BLD----
2: 17.86, DNF, 27.25=> 17.86


----------



## Henrik (Mar 5, 2008)

Henrik 
*2x2:* 6.05 5.80 (5.09) 5.44 (6.83) => *5.76* sec
*3x3:*(20.28) (13.29) 19.36 15.54 16.39 => *17.10* sec
*4x4: *1:28.73 1:23.03 1:31.29 (1:11.17) (1:37.95) => *1:27.68* min
the day of my 4x4 Eastsheen is soon over 
*5x5:* (2:36.60) 2:24.30 (2:10.79) 2:26.92 2:28.28 => *2:26.50* min
*3x3 BLD:* 3:07.57 (2:36.18) (DNF(2:24)) => *2:36.60* min
The DNF was my own stupidity. I did the right thing at the wrong time. Lars we are even DK open is going to be great 
*Magic:* 1.03 1.32 1.02 (DNF) (1.01) => *1.12* sec avg
*MultiBLD:* 2/2 11:01.94 min
Memo on the 2nd cube took way too long.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 5, 2008)

2x2x2: 9.09 7.87 5.20 6.66 6.51 = 7.01
3x3x3: 20.83 23.33 18.44 20.18 18.38 = 19.81
4x4x4: 1:29.26 1:26.65 1:22.55 1:32.85 1:40.23 = 1:29.58
5x5x5: 1:49.88 2:09.98 2:03.73 2:07.40 2:18.68 = 2:07.03
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF
Magic: 1.88 1.27 1.21 2.45 DNF = 1.86
Master Magic: 7.31 3.73 2.83 2.66 DNF = 4.62
Pyraminx: 11.82 13.75 16.03 24.75 9.97 = 13.86

Yet another bad week! I can't seem to do well on these competitions...


----------



## LarsN (Mar 5, 2008)

Lars Nielsson
*2x2x2:*
11.04 (16.62) 14.28 (09.85) 11.12 = *12.15*
Comment: much better than last week J
*3x3x3:*
21.10 (19.28) 21.06 (22.28) 20.93 = *21.03*
Comment: still dreaming of that sub20…
*4x4x4:*
2:02.53 1:55.67 (1:33.68) 1:39.65 (2:07.03) = *1:52.62*
*5x5x5:*
(4:43.64) (3:47.06) 4:27.71 4:01.34 4:08.87 = *4:12.64*
Comment: A lot of work to be done here. Can someone teach me to do centers faster than my current (and embarrassing) 1:30?
3x3x3BLD:
DNF DNF DNF = DNF
Comment: very sad…first one was almost 2 minutes into the strangest memo I’ve ever had until I realised the cube was rotated so that I was actually trying to aply my normal colorscheme to the wrong centers, stupid mistake. Second one was way off, and the third off by a 3-edge cycle. I hope I don't do this at DKOpen.

I’m too discouraged to try anymore today…


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 5, 2008)

2: 4.33 3.78 3.88 3.41 3.91 = 3.86 awesome, pretty easy scrambles

3: 15.91 15.78 15.16 12.21 14.18 = 15.03 good

4: 1:04.75 1:20.83 OP 1:20.80 OP 1:09.05 P 1:11.00 OP = 1:13.62 i need to get more consistent and more fast

5: 2:09.02 2:12.05 2:01.08 2:16.28 2:27.86 = 2:12.48 nice

2BLD: 32.00 DNF (40.40) 23.59 = 23.59

3BLD: DNF (2:21.46) DNF (2:51.11) 2:28.52 = 2:28.52

3OH: 28.69 31.88 29.77 31.40 29.55 = 30.24 nice

FMC: 33 HTM (30 STM)
Scramble: L' F2 R2 U' L2 D' B F L R' F D' B2 D2 B' D' U2 R'
Solution: L B F {R2 L2} U2 {R L'} D U F' U' F U' L U L' U2 F' U' F U {R L'} D L U2 L' D' L U' R' U' (33)
Explanation:
2xCross: L B F R2 L2 U2 R L' D (9)
3rd pair: U F' U' F U' L U L' (8)
4th pair: U2 F' U' F U R. U R' U' (9)
This leaves a three cycle of corners. Insert L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 (8) at the . canceling one move.
maybe could've found a better insertion with more time

Relay: 3:47.44
2: 0:03
5: 2:14
4: 1:14 P
3: 0:16 
pretty avg solves


----------



## sam (Mar 5, 2008)

2x2: 7.20 7.42 6.64 7.11 11.02 -> 7.24
Wow... thats horrible...

3x3: 21.62 18.30 20.75 20.71 26.69 -> 21.03
ugh... i guess this is how this week's going to be

3x3OH: 33.22 42.69 37.40 41.22 46.38 -> 40.44
Not bad...

Magic: 1.35 1.63 1.34 1.39 1.31 -> 1.36
Ok for not practising...

Master Magic:2.48 2.75 2.36 2.38 2.76 -> 2.54
Not a bad lefty flip average.

2x2 BLD: DNF DNF DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

LarsN said:


> ... Can someone teach me to do centers faster than my current (and embarrassing) 1:30?...


Sure: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hwctYRPSKk and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZPEZLZjv3I
Centers can be done in about 45 seconds by an average cuber like me or in sub 30 by the best.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > ... Can someone teach me to do centers faster than my current (and embarrassing) 1:30?...
> ...



Oh wow, I never realised that was how the top cubers do centers. Yet again, I have always improvise my centers, and have been doing a combination of your two methods (whichever suits the situation). The main problem I have is with the last few pieces. I can get the last bar reasonably quickly, but it takes me quite a lot of moves, and I doubt it is optimal. Normally, for me, this involves setting up just one corner on the wrong face with the 2x1 bar under it (if this makes sense), then bring the 2x1 bar up (pushing the corner up as well), U/U', then bring the corners back down into position to make the 3x1 bar. This doesn't seem optimal to me. How do "experts" do it?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2008)

Improvisation, intuïtion, recognition of common patterns, some studied patterns and a mixture of the techniques in the video is how I do it. For the las piece I usually end with 2 corner-centers that need to be swapped. I use a sune-variation (r U2 r' U' r U' r' or l' U2 l U l' U l') to do that


----------



## alexc (Mar 6, 2008)

2x2: 7.75 7.91 8.53 (9.59) (7.61) = 8.06
The 9.59 was a +2. Bad... 

3x3: 21.02 (25.19) (17.05) 17.05 17.61 = 18.56
Nice!  The last solves were great! (The 25 was a POP)

4x4: (2:02.63) (2:31.77) 2:24.08 2:03.78 2:05.05 = 2:10.97
I was hoping for sub-2 this week... Surprisingly the 2:05 was a POP. Stupid OLL parities!

2x2bf: 45.11 42.83 44.97 = 42.83
Very consistent, no DNF's. 

3x3bf: 2:23.77 2:42.55 DNS = 2:23.77
I didn't feel like doing the last one, because the first two solves were decent.

3x3oh: 39.05 39.66 (1:07.00) (34.22) 38.34 = 39.02
Not as good as last week, but still good. 

3x3multibld: Never mind, not doing it. Want to get used to using Roman Rooms and my new images.


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Improvisation, intuïtion, recognition of common patterns, some studied patterns and a mixture of the techniques in the video is how I do it. For the las piece I usually end with 2 corner-centers that need to be swapped. I use a sune-variation (r U2 r' U' r U' r' or l' U2 l U l' U l') to do that



Yea, that sounds like what I use. Oh well, I'm getting faster, I got a 58.xx yesterday for centers.


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 6, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 18.70, 22.64, 21.34, (18.45), (22.78)

Average: 20.90
Better than last week...


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 6, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (15.09) 17.45 16.88 17.92 (18.91) = 17.42 okaaay


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 6, 2008)

Phil... you've improved a ton at the 5x5. 2:01 single!... GJ.


----------



## pjk (Mar 6, 2008)

3x3: (14.58) 15.90 15.10 (16.93) 16.45 ==> Avg: 15.82
The 15.10 I dropped, or it would have been 2 sec. quicker. Good enough though.


----------



## KConny (Mar 6, 2008)

Fewest Moves: 35

Scramble: L' F2 R2 U' L2 D' B F L R' F D' B2 D2 B' D' U2 R'
Solution: L2 B U' D2 B' F U2 B F' U R' B F' U2 B' F R2 L' B L' R2 F R' B' R F' R' B D F B' D B F' D2
Explanation: 
3x2x1: L2 B U' D2 B' F U2 B F'
2X-cross: U R' . L' B L' R .. 
Pair: D F B' D B F' D2
. : B F' U2 B' F R2
.. : R F R' B' R F' R' B

Wow, PB. I tried skelton + insertion.


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 6, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Phil... you've improved a ton at the 5x5. 2:01 single!... GJ.


thanks. yeah ryan's sim really helped a lot, took off about 30 seconds! Now if only I could get that 1:31 in real life


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 7, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 21.14, (22.48), 21.77, 21.01, (20.93) = *21.31* -- Lucky 

*2x2x2:* (9.44), (7.89), 8.36, DNF, 7.95 = *8.16*

*Pyraminx:*


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
2x2x2_bld: DNF 40.92 29.45
3x3x3_bld: 2:00.45 DNF DNF
4x4x4_bld: DNF DNF DNS
5x5x5_bld: DNF 18:35.50 DNS

Done while training/racing with Daniel Beyer on yahoo messenger.

Chris


----------



## Karthik (Mar 7, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
2x2x2: *7.18, 7.15, 9.24, 8.05, 8.13 = *7.78
*Comment: Wow, very easy scrambles.
* 3x3x3: *19.90, 19.77, 21.05, 21.72, 20.55 = *20.50
*Comment:Bad.
*4x4x4: *89.14(O), 118.22(O), 122.17(OP), 102.16(OP), 102.39(P) = *107.59
*Comment: Wow, I love parities.Grrrr.
*5x5x5: *242.63, 210.63, 223.76, 216.67, 222.43 = *220.95*
Comment: Doing this puzzle after a very very long time.Need to improve a lot.
*Relay: 6:06.73
*Comment: Doing the 5x5 after a very long time.Will have to concentrate on that now.*
3x3x3 BLD: *2:23.91, 1.59.70, DNF(2:10.21) = *1:59.70*
Comment: Forgot to undo a setup move in the third solve.
*3x3x3 MultiBLD: 4/5- 42:34.40 Memo: Around 28 mins
*Comment: Gah...I probably did a wrong undoing of a setup in the third cube.Memo was flawless and easily recalled (Obvious from the time I put in for memo).


----------



## icke (Mar 7, 2008)

Axel Thur
2x2 17,99 (38,64) 37,67 20,79 (19,25) = 25,90 no method
3x3 27,25 (27,17) (40,75) 32,42 28,61 = 29,43 3rd was a pll mess up 
4x4 2:58,34 (4:02,14) 3:32,63 (2:30,34) 3:01,79 = 3:10,92 2nd did parity fix wrong
Magic 4,26 (5,43) (3,55) 3,71 4,07 = 4,01
Relay 2/3/4/5 20/40/3:30/8:10 = 12:43,94 mixed up the centers at the 5x5


----------



## LarsN (Mar 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > ... Can someone teach me to do centers faster than my current (and embarrassing) 1:30?...
> ...



Thanks Arnuad. I hope we will see some improvement of my times at next weeks comp or DKOpen


----------



## MistArts (Mar 7, 2008)

*3x3x3:* (29.17), 30.12, 32.42, (34.62), 32.75 = 31.82
Comment: Need new stickers.
*4x4x4:* 2:55.84, (3:06.33), 2:50.01, 2:51.83, (2:42.31) = 2:53.26
Comment: I think I'll switch to K4.
*3x3x3 BLD:* (DNF) (DNS) (DNS) = DNF
Comment: Just like I expected.


----------



## malcolm (Mar 8, 2008)

3oh (49.96) 45.76 (39.24) 49.08 42.53 = 46.12


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 8, 2008)

4x4 BLD: 
S1. DNF 
S2. 12m 
S3. DNF 
Fastest Time - 12:00
5x5 BLD: 
S1. DNF


----------



## KConny (Mar 8, 2008)

Multi BLD: 3/4 in 34 min. Last cube was really scrambled.


----------



## Raffael (Mar 8, 2008)

3x3x3: (30.73), 34.43, (35.82), 30.97, 31.85 *=32.41*
4x4x4: (3:03.92), 3:58.29, (4:04.29), 3:13.44, 3:29.19 *=3:33.64*


----------



## qqwref (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried it for the first time in a while. Pretty good times.

*2x2x2*: 6.95 5.93 (7.39) 6.18 (5.91) = 6.35.
Good!
*3x3x3*: (20.43) 18.67 14.25 15.75 (14.08) = 16.22.
First two solves were bad, average is still OK.
*4x4x4*: 1:04.79 (57.55) 1:01.33 1:02.38 (1:10.56) = 1:02.83.
Fourth solve was double parity with E perm  Overall a great average.
*5x5x5*: 1:51.21 1:46.21 (1:53.57) 1:52.14 (1:39.28) = 1:49.85.
Nothing special, except the last solve was pretty fast.
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF DNF 1:07.25 = 1:07.25.
That's my PR! I like blocks. Still doing this with a blindfold solution.
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF DNF 3:55.61 = 3:55.61.
Funny, for this and 2x2 BLD the fastest time of the three attempts was the only success. 
*3x3x3 OH*: (25.87) 27.77 (DNF) 27.86 33.19 = 29.61.
Dropped the third one and caught it with my right hand. Oh well.
*Relay*: 3:26.45.
Nice, another PR (by 0.23)!
*Master Magic*: (2.69) 3.63 5.49 (5.74) 3.45 = 4.19.
Good single, but consistency is still bad 
*Clock*: (DNF) 50.91 20.18 (16.94) 21.55 = 30.88.
Ewww.
*Megaminx*: (3:14.00) (2:23.03) 2:28.43 2:34.90 2:42.17 = 2:35.17.
Great average. Also the 2:23 is another PR.
*Pyraminx*: 9.39 (17.41) (7.87) 12.07 9.31 = 10.26.
LLskip on the 3rd and 4th, and the 5th had a tip solved (!). But these reflective stickers are terrible and I am out of practice.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 8.46 *7.65* 8.00 8.28 *11.59*= *8.25
3x3x3*: *20.03* *32.30* 24.81 26.15 28.40 = *26.45*
*4x4x4*: *1:57.33* (P) 1:34.56 (O) 1:35.61 (O) 1:51.27 (OP) *1:31.56* (O) = *1:40.48*
*5x5x5*: 2:35.15 2:25.22 2:27.91 *2:40.08* *2:18.55* = *2:29.43*
*2x2x2_bf*: *1:30.33* *DNF DNF* = *1:30.33*
*3x3x3_bf*: *DNF DNF DNF* = *DNF*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *0/3* in *38.05*
*Comment: *I keep messing up on execution. memo was sub-15 
*3x3x3_oh*: *39.78* 43.46 52.65 *53.58* 47.38 = *47.83*
*3x3x3_fmc*: *F B2 L' B2 F2 D F2 D L' B' L F2 L' B L F L' D' L' D L U L U' L U L' U' L2 B *= *30*
Premove B, Regular scramble: L' F2 R2 U' L2 D' B F L R' F D' B2 D2 B' D' U2 R'
Added move for better continuation: F 
2x2x2: B2 L' B2
2x2x3: F2 D F2 D .
Triple X-Cross: F' L' D' L' D
4th pair plus edges last layer: L U L U' L U L' U' L2
Undo premove: B
Insert corner 3-cycle at . : L' B' L F2 L' B L F2
*Relay*: *5:16.38 (OP)*
*Magic*: 1.66 *1.59* *2.05 2.05* *1.59* = *1.77*
*Master Magic*: 5.31 6.16 5.88 *7.34* *4.30* = *5.78
Clock*: 18.88 17.80 21.27 *36.56* *16.55* = *19.32*
*MegaMinx*: *3:10.94* 3:24.53 *3:59.55* 3:57.61 3:54.52 = *3.45.55*
*PyraMinx*: 20.02 14.16 *7.30* 18.88 *39.61* = *17.69*
*Square-1*: *1:07.84* (P) *1:25.22* (P) 1:11.41 (P) 1:12.31 (P) 1:22.96 = *1:15.56*


----------



## mrCage (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi 

Here's my FMC contribution this week!!

L2 F R' B' L R B' D2 L F2 D' R2 D L D' B L2 B' R B L' B2 U B U2 L U L R (29)

Breakdown:
L2 F R' B' L R B' D2 L (2x2x3)
F2 D' R2 D L D' (towards "f2l")
B L2 B' R B L2 B' (corner 3-cycle)
B L B2 U B U2 L U L2 (fliptwist)
L' R (final correction)

4 turns cancel out!!

Still lots unexplored - but no more time :-s

-Per


----------



## Piotr (Mar 9, 2008)

2x2x2
times: 3,94 (6,00) 5,95 (3,66) 4,93
average: 4,94 

3x3x3
times: 13,65 (13,11) 14,18 (16,61) 14,57 
average: 14,13

4x4x4
times: (67,17) (56,73) 60,71 62,97 57,23
average: 60,30

5x5x5
times: 2:03.49 2:01.61 1:58.57 (2:05.38) (1:54.61)
average: 2:01.07 

3x3x3 OH
times: (41,08) 26,82 31,31 (23,82) 27,67
average: 28,60

3x3x3 BLD
times: DNF 2:05.76 2:29.14
best: 2:05.76 

pyraminx
times: 7,68 8,75+ (4,15) 9,13 (9,74+)
average: 8,52
4,15 was lucky.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 9, 2008)

*3x3x3* = 17.60
17.57, (19.66), 18.33, 16.91, (13.27)
My cube was popping 

*3x3x3 OH* = 26.61
26.86(+2), (31.09), 27.25, (25.37), 25.71
No warm up...

*3x3x3 BLD* = 1:23.92
1:26.58, 1:23.92, DNF(1:29)
Last one was off by 2 flipped edges...

*4x4x4* = 1:27.61
1:35.72, 1:29.67, (1:39.50), (1:14.32), 1:17.43
Done with my brand new 4x4...got it yesterday, played for a bit, lubed...it's still a bit stiff on double layer and slice turns, but I have a feeling that it will be a good cube 

*4x4x4 BLD* = 
DNF(14:21), 
First had 4 corners and 9 edges wrong...don't know if I'll try again tomorrow

*5x5x5* = 2:59.80
(3:28.63), (2:44.49), 3:04.15, 3:07.82, 2:47.43
Bleh...too many mistakes on first one...third one was good, but I messed the PLL ¬¬

*Megaminx* = 2:35.10
2:45.32, 2:29.82, 2:30.15, (2:23.12), (2:50.10)
Bad, considering I averaged 2:23 yesterday


----------



## Mirek (Mar 9, 2008)

1-hour FMC:
F' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D U' F' D' R U2 R' D R B D2 B' U B D2 B' R' U F U (28) (54 min)

Breakdown:
F' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D (2x2x3) 4 more edges in place luckily
U' F' R U'. R' U F U fixes edges and 2 corners
insert U R' D' R U2 R' D R U_ U' B D2 B' U B D2 B' at the dot fixing 4 corners

after 1-hour, 20 more minutes, another solution
F' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D_ F R' F' R' D' F (insert sune: R' D2 F D2 F' D' F D' F' R ) D F' R2 (28)
Nothing better in the time frame.

Mirek


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 10, 2008)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
1. DNF (25:45.46)

Off by 4 x-centers (ouch!), 3 t-centers (yep, did that last comm wrong, even after pausing so long to consider it), 3 wings (Gaah! BLd, not BLu!), and 2 flipped midges (how? Come on! Why did I shoot FU instead of the easy UF?).
I tried a few of the other BLD scrambles this week, probably, but did horribly. I'm just posting this to scare Mike.


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 10, 2008)

Arnaud, did you say that you had some results ready to be posted, you just haven't posted them yet, or am I just hoping too much ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*
> 1. DNF (25:45.46)
> 
> Off by 4 x-centers (ouch!), 3 t-centers (yep, did that last comm wrong, even after pausing so long to consider it), 3 wings (Gaah! BLd, not BLu!), and 2 flipped midges (how? Come on! Why did I shoot FU instead of the easy UF?).
> I tried a few of the other BLD scrambles this week, probably, but did horribly. I'm just posting this to scare Mike.



Ah, so my fears are confirmed. I suspected as much.


----------



## FU (Mar 10, 2008)

*3x3x3:*

1. (15.33)
2. 17.53
3. 15.45
4. (19.11)
5. 16.81

Average = 16.60

Good.


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2008)

Ugh, I just don't have the time to get everything done anymore, I haven't done a BLD solve in ages!!

*3x3x3:* 20.80 20.86 22.13 20.00 22.47 => 21.26
Fumbled twice on picking up the cube for the last solve lol >.< . Not too bad average.

*3x3x3_OH:* 37.66 44.47 42.25 50.11 51.81 => 45.61
No comment...

*3x3x3_feet:* 5:56.02 2:31.72 1:59.63 2:21.16 3:08.21 => 2:40.36
Stuffed up the V perm...

*4x4x4:* 2:35.33 2:26.05 2:03.00 2:30.66 2:31.61 => 2:29.44
Arg, so close to sub-2!!

*5x5x5:* 4:33.11 3:54.68 4:11.11 4:29.63 4:27.15 => 4:22.63
Not too bad.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Arnaud, did you say that you had some results ready to be posted, you just haven't posted them yet, or am I just hoping too much ?


 
No, you are not hoping too much: As you can see here the first post is already changed. But when I tried posting the entire results for 2007-31 I didn't get through. I will try again tonight.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 14.06, 13.18, 12.16, 11.96, 10.80 = *12.43*
*3x3x3:* 36.83, 27.22, 30.50, 32.22, 29.56 = *30.76*
*4x4x4:* 1:43.78, 2:20.59 (P), 2:03.48 (O), 2:16.64 (O), 2:13.73 (OP) = *2:11.28*
*5x5x5:* 3:27.40, 3:29.03, 3:34.67, 3:25.22, 3:22.06 = *3:27.22*
Comment: My first sub-3:30 avg in a long time.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 51.11, 1:03.90, 49.97 = *49.97*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 3:14.34, 3:03.78 (+2), 2:44.55 = *2:44.55*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 16:39.42 (6:49 mem), 13:04.45 (6:30 mem), 12:20.00 (6:39 mem) = *12:20.00*
Comment: Rats – Daniel beat me by 20 seconds. You’d think I was amazingly accurate based on these, but you’d be wrong – this was just an unusual case of 3 solves in a row. I have had so many DNFs lately. I recently took stock of my total big cubes BLD solves lifetime (I keep track of all of them), and after completing these I had a total record of 103/220 successes on 4x4x4 (46.8%) and 37/111 on 5x5x5 (33.3%). Interesting how my 5x5x5 success rate is slowly approaching my 4x4x4 success rate.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (29:00.90, 15:42 mem), 28:54.24 (14:19 mem), DNF (28:31.84, 13:55 mem) = *28:54.24*
Comment: First one off by just 2 + centers, third one off pretty badly (4 wings, 12 + centers, 5 x centers). The successful one was a new personal best, though. When I was checking out my total big cubes BLD solves, I discovered that I’ve had 19 new personal bests on 5x5x5, out of 37 total solves, so half of my 5x5x5 solves have been personal bests. I guess that means my improvement has been steady and gradual.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/7 (1:20:36.40, 31:40 mem)*
Comment: My first ever multi BLD with less than 50% accuracy.  I had 2 cubes where I actually forgot some memorization. I was able to narrow it to a couple of possibilities, so I guessed, but I guessed wrong in both cases. Continuing my usual approach of giving people way more information than anyone cares to read, the first scramble was off by 4 EP because I forgot the memo, the second scramble was off by 3 CP because again I forgot the memo, the third scramble was off by 4 CP, 4 EP, and 2 EO, and I think they were all because I messed up on the EO step and left an unfixed L2, and the fourth scramble was off by 2 EO and 3 CP, both due to mistranslating my memo into execution. The last 3 scrambles were the ones I got right. I probably would have been less than an hour if I hadn’t been spending so much time trying to recall those two spots that I forgot.
*3x3x3 OH:* 54.39, 51.69, 1:18.73, 55.80, 59.26 = *56.48*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:07.59, 3:52.02, 3:41.09, 3:27.77, 4:00.18 = *3:40.29*
*Relay:* *6:03.84*
Comment: Wow – how did that happen? If you add my best out of 5 for each of the 2x2x2 through 5x5x5 speedsolve attempts this week, you get 5:43.86. (If you sum my averages, it comes to 6:21.69.) Yet I did this well with a single inspection for all 4 cubes. I suspect it will be a while before I beat this. Strangely, none of the solves seemed all that fast. No parity on the 4x4x4, though.
*Magic:* 2.59, 2.58, 3.05, 5.22, 3.34 = *2.99*
Comment: I practiced hard on Magic this week. It’s a pity you can’t tell.
*Master Magic:* 6.03, 7.15, 5.83, 7.08, 7.08 = *6.73*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx:* 4:15.40 (bad POP), 3:39.28, 3:35.15, 3:08.50, 3:36.27 = *3:36.90*
*Pyraminx:* 29.69, 25.61, 20.50, 24.86, 25.83 = *25.43*
*Square-1:* 1:54.90, 1:27.84, 1:08.52, 2:14.84 (P), 2:30.21 (P) = *1:52.53*
*Fewest moves:* *39 moves*
L F2 L B2 R2 U2 B R B R F’ R’ B’ R F2 R L2 F R’ L’ D2 B R L’ F2 R’ L D2 B’ L’ D B U’ B’ D2 B U B’ D2
Explanation:
2x2x2: L F2 L B2 R2 U2 B R2 .
2x2x3: F R L2 F R’ L2
F2L minus one edge and one corner: L D2 L’
Fix all edges: L B R L’ F2 R’ L D2 B’ L’ D
2 corners: B U’ B’ D2 B U B’ D2
Insert at .: R’ B R F’ R’ B’ R F, R2 R’ cancels to R, F F becomes F2.
L2 L at end of 2x2x3 becomes L’, L’ L cancel before the fixing of the edges step.
Comment: Not a terrible solution for me. I couldn’t get much out of the cancellations, though. I think I’m still not very good at that. It would help if I’d get some real stickers – right now I’m using the tops of differently-colored post-it notes that I’ve cut into squares, and they fall off way too easily. That costs me a lot of time when looking for insertions. What do other people use for stickers for finding insertions?


----------



## pete (Mar 10, 2008)

so this is what you call the weekly competition.
i'm afraid one week is not enough for me to complete all these tasks.

Mike, you're nuts, how much time did you spend doing all this 

well done, especially that 5x5 BLD and the relay)

what method do you use to solve standard 3x3x3 ?


----------



## Karthik (Mar 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Relay:* *6:03.84*


Dang Mike!You beat me in relay. 
I will have to start practicing the 5x5.
And contrary to what you think, I have to say your bigcubes BLD accuracy is really good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2008)

pete said:


> so this is what you call the weekly competition.
> i'm afraid one week is not enough for me to complete all these tasks.


I'm sure that's true for any sane person, yes.  Note that almost everyone besides me picks and chooses, and does only those events that they really like. It's very much okay to just do one or two - please join in for whatever events you like the most!



> Mike, you're nuts, how much time did you spend doing all this


Too long. At some point I figured I was doing 11 or 12 hours a week. But I don't do much other practice besides these competitions (except now I'm training for Chattahoochee, so I'm doing a bunch of extra big cubes BLD for practice). I do a lot of my non-BLD solves in between sets while I'm working out at home with weights, so at least I'm efficient with my time on those.



> well done, especially that 5x5 BLD and the relay)


Thank you. I'm still worse than most people here on the relay, but it was a pretty great one for me.



> what method do you use to solve standard 3x3x3 ?


I'm just straight Fridrich. I finished learning all the OLLs about a month ago. And I'm still this slow. But that's because I spend all my free time doing big cubes BLD instead of 3x3x3 solves. I don't do very much 3x3x3 solving at all - I'm either doing this competition or doing big cubes BLD for practice.

Oh, and Pete, I just noticed you're our new "old bloke".  I'm pretty old as well - I turn 46 this week - and I also first learned the cube back in the early 80's, using a corners-first method. But I was never better than 3 minutes until last year when I got hooked again and started learning Fridrich. Then I tried blindsolving and I've been hopelessly hooked ever since.

Karthik: I'm sure you'll beat me in relay next week, then. As fast as you are, it probably won't take more than a few days before you're sub-3 on the 5x5x5, and I just can't seem to get to sub-3. Oh, and nice almost-multiBLD this week - you beat me bad on that.


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Mike, you should spend a bit of time on 3x3x3. I'm sure with your 5x5x5 times, you could get sub30 in no time!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2008)

Dene said:


> Hey Mike, you should spend a bit of time on 3x3x3. I'm sure with your 5x5x5 times, you could get sub30 in no time!



I've been trying lately (I really have!), but I just can't help it - I always find myself switching to a 4x4x4 BLD instead.  But I have made some progress - a month and a half ago I did my first average of 100, which was 37.62, and I've now gotten down to 32.24 for an average of 100, and I can't imagine ever going over 33. So I may still be slow, but I have gotten better. (My competition 3x3x3 times have been outrageously fast compared to my times at home. To give you an idea, at the VA Open I had a 32.15 average in the second round, but my best avg of 10 at home prior to that was 33.48! So I'm hoping that means I might get sub-30 at Chattahoochee.)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 10, 2008)

*FMC*47) <- Wtf?
L F2 R D2 R B R D R L D F R F' R' D R' D R D' F D L D' L2 F' R' D F D F' D' F' R F D' F D' B D' F2 D B' D' F2 D' F' 
Explanation:
*L F2 R D2 R B R D R* makes 2 2x2x2 blocks
*L* is a secret move (I don't even know what I said)
*D F R F' R'* makes a 1x2x2 block
*D R' D R D' F D L* makes a pair 
*D' L2* makes a pair and undo to L "secrect move"(I rushed from here on)
*F' R' D F D F' D' F' R F* Some moves to "stick" the blocks and squares and pairs together.
*D' F D'* Solves remaining edges
*B D' F2 D B' D' F2 D' * 3 corners solved
*F' * The finish

Comment: This is a test method (combo of Heise and Petrus) and I have to go to somewhere so I rushed the last part.



Mike Hughey said:


> *Fewest moves:* *39 moves*
> L F2 L B2 R2 U2 B R B R F’ R’ B’ R F2 R L2 F R’ L’ D2 B R L’ F2 R’ L D2 B’ L’ D B U’ B’ D2 B U B’ D2
> Explanation:
> 2x2x2: L F2 L B2 R2 U2 B R2 .
> ...



3x3x3???

__________


----------



## guusrs (Mar 10, 2008)

FMC: 
F L D2 F' D2 R' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 D2 F D L' D2 F' U' R2 U L F' D L B2 U R2 B' U' (30)

inverse solution:
(inverse scramble: R U2 D B D2 B2 D F' R L' F' B' D L2 U R2 F2 L)
2x2x3: U B R2 U' B2 L' D' F L' U' R2 U (12)
Everything but 3 edges: F D2 L D' F' D2.F2 D2 F D2 L' F' (24)
at dot insert: U2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 R F2, 2 moves cancel

I tried 30 minutes on the scramble but found nothing special. Then I decided to do the inverse scramble and found this strange solution just within the half hour. Almost running out of time so not sure if I could have done it during a competition.
But funny insertion at the end which makes me happy. 

Congrats Mirek & Per with your nice 28 & 29 movers

Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3*: F R L2 F R’ L2
> ...



Oops. Corrected it. Thanks. (That would have been a nice solve if it had been true, huh?)


----------



## Piotr (Mar 11, 2008)

FMC

LD'FR'B2LB'D2 R'F'BUB'F RURU'R2U2R'U'RUR'x UR2U'BR2D'R2DB2U'BUR2F'

39 moves


----------



## pete (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Note that almost everyone besides me picks and chooses, and does only those events that they really like.




ok, i'll try to pick something easy in next competition




Mike Hughey said:


> > what method do you use to solve standard 3x3x3 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes i know, that's why i was asking. i thought 30 sec was very good for that age


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2008)

pete said:


> yes i know, that's why i was asking. i thought 30 sec was very good for that age



Ron van Bruchem is 40 years old, and has the second fastest 3x3x3 solve ever in competition (and is also good at a lot of other events):
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BRUC01

So age is definitely not a barrier. I'm looking forward to seeing your entry!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> So age is definitely not a barrier.


Something I just made:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?p=38310


----------



## pete (Mar 11, 2008)

> 3x3x3 Fewest Moves
> 1. D U B' L' R' D U2 B' L2 R' U' R F2 U2 L' R2 F' L' R' D' U F' D U' L R' D2 U' L' R' F U2 R2 D R' F R' D2 U' L2 U B' F2 U' L' (45 moves original)





is the scramble part of the 1 hour limit ?
it takes me something like 5 minutes just to scramble do cube 

it would be nice to include a picture or applet for easy verification of the scramble.


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 11, 2008)

the optimal scramble is written beneath it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2008)

I just realized I never entered Rebecca's times.

Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3:* 1:57.50, 1:46.88, 1:33.43, 1:38.19, 2:13.61 = *1:47.52*
Comment: It's starting to come back to her - she just needs to get her consistency back. She's also learned how to do the centers on the 4x4x4; I just need to teach her edge matching and the parity algorithms and she can start competing in that too.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2008)

I just realized I never entered my times...

Dan Cohen:

3x3x3: 15.58 14.83 15.96 13.83 13.43 = *14.74*
wow... amazing
4x4x4: 1:14.05 (O) 1:19.97 (OP) 1:24.00 (P) 1:22.16 (OP) 1:13.61 (P) = *1:18.72*
5x5x5: 1:51.47 1:49.30 1:48.96 2:06.13 2:00.94 = *1:53.90*
3x3x3_oh: 21.83 28.56 32.16 28.16 23.18 = *26.63*
ridiculous...
Clock: 14.40 17.30 13.99 15.68 14.69 = *14.92*
Megaminx: 2:13.11 2:16.16 2:25.69 2:14.08 1:59.44 = *2:14.45*
another sub-2*!
Pyraminx: 13.27 13.00 7.16 10.21 12.61 = *11.94*
Square-1: 38.18 1:10.18 28.19 37.16 1:00.56 = *45.30*


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 11, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Megaminx: 2:13.11 2:16.16 2:25.69 2:14.08 1:59.44 = *2:14.45*
> another sub-1!



Sub-1 hour? Congrats!!


----------



## mrCage (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Stefan 

Rune's name comes out like Rune WesstrA¶m on my computer(s). Perhaps a good idea to do htmlencode (htmlspecialchars) when entering names into the WCA database?? 

- Per


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, I edited my post, and added some times, please accept them, I know it's a bit late, but I've been so busy with University!!! I promise I'll get all of this weeks times done today!!


----------

